# micro atx



## lawrenq (Jul 9, 2004)

I am about to build a new gaming pc. Not a serious system but one that can run the games with no problem. I want to use a micro atx size system but the ones that I see doesn't come with a power supply over 300 watts. Anyone know where I can find at least a 350 watt power suply for a micro atx case.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 9, 2004)

are u sure you want to have a 300 Watt ?

i will try to find !


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.monsieurprix.com/hardware/gen/140074.html

u can do youre choice lol

but it is French stores, you have to verify if they deliver in other countries!!!

this forum is where ? england or united states?


----------



## Alin.s (Jul 9, 2004)

Usa


----------



## lawrenq (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah I want at least a 350watts. I found a cube styled micro atx case with 300 watts. I want to know if this is enough power to run an ati 9600 aiw and two 160gb hd and 512mb of memory and dvdrw drive.


----------



## Alin.s (Jul 9, 2004)

id go for the 350 watt


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 9, 2004)

i think that you have to take a 350 watt but as you dont want lol i think that 300 is sufficient !


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

> I want to know if this is enough power to run an ati 9600 aiw and two 160gb hd


Well I used to run my system off (i had a Ti4400 and a XP2100 when) a 350W ... granted it was a Thermaltake one with reliable rails but even a stock PSU might do it.


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 9, 2004)

you think its sufficient a 300 watt power ?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

Sufficient most likely ... but would I be comfortable with a 300W PSU? ... not a chance.


----------



## lawrenq (Jul 9, 2004)

Nah I changed a micro atx pc system won't work. I've never had a system that had less than 400 watts. Any one know of a good site (a respectable one) to get computer cases from.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

NewEgg.com
Harddrive.com
xoxide.com


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 11, 2004)

me i have got a 350 Watt power supply and a have 3 lights, 6 fans, 1 lcd screen and a rhéobus ! and (lol) a 9700 pro witch have to plug it to the alimentation !


----------



## lawrenq (Jul 11, 2004)

I finally found a micro atx case that can use an atx size power supplies.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> me I have got a 350 Watt power supply and a have 3 lights, 6 fans, 1 lcd screen and a rhéobus ! and (lol) a 9700 pro witch have to plug it to the alimentation !


1. By LCD do you mean something like the Matrix Orbital or an LCD monitor?
2. The lights dont use much power
3. Those fans, regular stock fans or something like the Vantec Tornado? 



> I finally found a micro atx case that can use an atx size power supplies.


What make/model was it?


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 11, 2004)

in fact fans are implanted on the box ( i dont know if in english it is this word lol )


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> in fact fans are implanted on the box


Yes but what company makes the fans? Or is it some no-name company?


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 11, 2004)

lol my box is a Morex Box Company !

as a result it is a good box with fans in !

i don't buy others fan because their are good, so they pump on the alim lol


----------



## Praetor (Jul 12, 2004)

Cant say I'm familiar waith Morex but whatever works!


----------



## lawrenq (Jul 12, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> 1. By LCD do you mean something like the Matrix Orbital or an LCD monitor?
> 2. The lights dont use much power
> 3. Those fans, regular stock fans or something like the Vantec Tornado?
> 
> ...


a coolermasrer atc-620


----------



## Smallplayer_French_LOL (Jul 12, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Cant say I'm familiar waith Morex but whatever works!



i like my morex case lol


----------

